# Sting-Ray Quality Early vs Later Models



## Dbike (Mar 15, 2022)

I am curious if the build quality on the Sting-Rays were better on the earlier models (pre-1970)? Someone once said the older, the better, when it comes to quality. One of the pedals came apart on my former 1980 Fair Lady yet my '69 Fair Lady "dirt bike" still has the pedals I put on it around 1974. As mentioned in another thread I started, the rear fender length got smaller on a few models in the mid-1970s. Of course, that doesn't indicate worse quality.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 18, 2022)

Sorry @Dbike , I was hoping someone else would chime in. I have not owned any Stingrays later then '76 so I can not speak about the later models other then what I have seen. I asked a similar question about the tops of the seat stays being more angular bends then others but I figure it had to do with the fact I was comparing a 5 speed frame to coaster the former having a wider set of rear stays. I do not think the quality of the frame ever really changed much due to the process staying the same as far as the construction of them. I can not speak for the quality of the steel but I can't imagine it was much different from '64 to '84 I have seen some later bikes with some sloppier weld finishing but I would think that was strictly cosmetic.Most of the components stay virtually unchanged in their design through out  the whole run so again the strength of the bike should have remained the same. I will say that it seems the rims suffered the biggest decline in that they no longer stamped them in the end and some of the Hungarian wheels lost the definition on their knurling but again I would  think not a lot of  drop off in durability. As for things like hubs they had changes through out the run and It is my belief that the earlier stuff is better. The Sturmey Archer 3 speed hub has remained the same for like 70 years and maybe the switched to a Shamino in the '80s not sure but I would take a SA over the Shamino. The red band was a great hub and later models used the later model hubs and I understand the Red band to be the most desired. I'm not sure if it is due to nostalgia or actual performance. I'm hoping some others with more experience @60sstuff ,@sworley ,@stingrayjoe, @schwinnguyinohio  and a bunch of others, these guys were off the top of my head will chime in and certainly set me straight  if I'm feeding you incorrect info. Everyone needs a Stingray regardless of the year hahahahaha. Good luck


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 18, 2022)

Also there are 3 different frame sizes the "shorty '63/'64/'65 then a longer version '66/'67/'68 then another with elongated chainstays to accomodate the larger mag sprocket '69 and on. Within that there would be the coaster model and multispeed model with fore mentioned wider rear stays.


----------



## Dbike (Mar 18, 2022)

Many good points you made, Mr. coasterbrake.

I agree; if the frame quality was not as good on the later Sting-Rays, it was still very good.

I test-rode a '78 Sting-Ray Fair Lady and was surprised how much it felt like my '69 Fair Lady, especially considering it is a 9-year difference. Probably because both have the 46-tooth front sprocket and 18-tooth rear sprocket. Good to know about the red band hub. 

And, yes, true... everyone needs (or should have) a Sting-Ray!


----------



## Dbike (Mar 28, 2022)

I was comparing pedals and noticed something interesting. The first photo shows the pedal from my 1969 Sting-Ray Fair Lady. Note it has nuts securing it. Second photo is the pedal from a 1980 Sting-Ray Fair Lady, which came apart while biking. No nuts on this one; looks like rivets or something similar.


----------

